# Indoor Advice



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The old saying is that "indoor archery is a game of perfect".

It seems pretty simple at first. Just shoot an arrow at a target just 20 yards away.

However, doing it 20 or 30 or 60 times in a row isn't quite so easy. Simple - yes, easy - no.

The three key things for me are:
1) maintain mental focus on the X from the time you begin execution through your follow-through. If your mind even flickers to the back end of your shot, let down. 
2) learn to achieve good alignment and do it on every shot. Good alignment is a straight line from the point of your arrow through your release hand to your release elbow. You should be aligned both horizontally and vertically.
3) keep your bow hand relaxed.

There is a whole lot more to it than this. These are just the things that I have to watch. You will likely find other things that are key for you.

If you are interested, search for posts by George Ryals, user name "GRIV". He explains it better than almost anyone. Also get a copy of Larry Wise's book "Core Archery". GRIV also has a couple of excellent videos. A more recent video is from Dave Cousins and Liam Grimwood. It's also very good.

The least expensive BT hinge releases are from Zenith Archery. They are very good, just not as expensive as the others. Jessie Broadwater won quite a few tournements shooting Zenith releases.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like good advice from aread, but it may be just a simple form, problem..... send some pics.mike 66:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

No pun intended SPOT ON ADVICE from AREAD.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

none taken. i have to see the shooter before i give advice..:cool2:


----------



## ArmyHooah (Jan 26, 2011)

Start to play a game once a week or so. If you are shooting five spot target, 1st arrow hit an X, second hit a 5, 3rd hit the inner ring of the 4, 4th hit the outer ring of the 4. 

Or us a FITA target. Hit all the numbers starting with 1 or 10 and go out of in. 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 or vice-versa.


----------

